# Wheel Post's Just Spin!



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

hello every one. i need some advice on taking my front drivers side wheel....
lol i know wut u r going to say, take the Lug nuts off first.... well that is my problem i cant get them off... every time i turn the Lug the Lug Post spins along w/ the Nut, making it impossable to get the wheel off.
where can i take this to get the wheel off? when i drive (cant take my car over 55 due to other problems) the entire front end shakes and stuff... due to the wheel studds not being secure and what not. do i run the risk of having my rim damaged when they try and take the wheel off? would it be smart to change all my wheel studds? what would i be looking at for a rough estmate on removing the wheel and replacing 16 studds?

thanks for the insite into this matter

~nathan


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1989_Sil40 said:


> well that is my problem i cant get them off... every time i turn the Lug the Lug Post spins along w/ the Nut, making it impossable to get the wheel off.


To save your wheel, the entire wheel and rotor/hub assembly needs to be removed from the car; unbolt the brake caliper assembly, hub mounting bolts and remove the spindle nut.

Now from the back side of the hub, the problem stud can be spot welded to the hub which would allow the lug to be removed.

Looks like someone applied some 'gorilla' wrenching to the wheel lugs. You might want to check all the wheel studs for tightness.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds about right to me ^^....
Now as for a rough estimate on changing all the studs, Autozone wants like 1.50 per wheel stud, and they never have many in stock. So if you want them from an Autozone (the place I hate but it's the only place around here), call them in advance and have them order enough... Oh yeah, don't forget to get another lug nut as well...


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

ok, yeah, i am going to replace all my studs, they are just eating up my Lug nuts! like i have 4 Lug's that have the threads GONE! from thoes studs.... :thumbdwn: i dont want to weld the studs into the hub cause i want to change out the studs w/ new ones.... i will see my options inreguards to this. thanks for the added info. if you can think of any other ways that might help me out let me know.

~nathan


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

1989_Sil40 said:


> ok, yeah, i am going to replace all my studs, they are just eating up my Lug nuts! like i have 4 Lug's that have the threads GONE! from thoes studs.... :thumbdwn: i dont want to weld the studs into the hub cause i want to change out the studs w/ new ones.... i will see my options inreguards to this. thanks for the added info. if you can think of any other ways that might help me out let me know.
> 
> ~nathan


What kind off wheels do you have? Alloys? Do the nuts cover the stud completly or can you see the end of the stud? If you have enough room to work you might be able to chisel the nuts off the studs.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

They also have things called "Nut Splitting Tools". Again you have to have enough room to get around the nut from the side. You can find these once again at Autozone... I have one that is "O.E.M." brand; lifetime guarantee. Just another option to try... Good luck


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Also try loosening the lugs while the wheel is on the ground if you haven't yet. Or borrow some air tools from a friend.


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Also try loosening the lugs while the wheel is on the ground if you haven't yet. Or borrow some air tools from a friend.



I have tryed it and like i mentioned b4 the Lug Posts are spinning inside the hub :~( so i am going to just take it into a shop and have them take off the wheel for me and replace my studs on all 4 corners.

~nathan


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Sorry, I must hae misunderstood. lol


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

its ok man it hapens :~) :fluffy:


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

1989_Sil40 said:


> I have tryed it and like i mentioned b4 the Lug Posts are spinning inside the hub :~( so i am going to just take it into a shop and have them take off the wheel for me and replace my studs on all 4 corners.
> 
> ~nathan


That sounds like a pretty messed up situation, in all honesty there should be something locking the Wheel Stud in place from moving, i've never looked at the whole Hub assembly on the 240's, but once you get the wheels off, replacing the wheel studs is a must!


----------

